# Reptile show first timer. What to expect?



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been a long time lurker on here but only recently signed up, had a search around on here but I can't find the info I'm after.

I'm a relative noob to reptiles and amphibians, I got hooked after getting a pair of American green tree frogs and I'm thinking about going to the June IHS show in Doncaster but I have no idea what to expect. Can anybody shed some light on how these things work? Sorry if it sounds ridiculous but its better to be prepared than not


----------



## ScottishBobster (May 24, 2010)

also for me as i wanna go too


----------



## Caz (May 24, 2007)

What do you mean 'how do they work?'
Its a place where breeders bring their baby animals, they have tables and sell their babies while being able to give out correct and impartial advice on their care.You pay a few quid to get in to help cover the cost of the event.
Is that what you mean?


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I'd figured thats how it would be but in terms of the stuff that's there, is it varied or are we talking leo and corn central. Are prices cheaper than pet shops. Is it possible to go and spend a day wandering round without buying anything, as in I wont go to a tattoo convention unless I'm getting work done because otherwise I dont see the point. Are my kids going to bored shitless while I talk reps for 4 hours lol. That sort of thing


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

ronnyjodes said:


> I'd figured thats how it would be but in terms of the stuff that's there, is it varied or are we talking leo and corn central.
> 
> More likely to be a more variety of stuff when the doors first open, and later on in the season; when more people have more bred their animals
> 
> ...


Probably:lol2:


----------



## Ste123 (Apr 30, 2011)

So once you find something you want to buy do you buy it and spend rest of day walking around with it in a plastic tub or reptile bag? Do you pay a deposit and collect later because I'm guessing you need to be quick if you want something in particular but don't want to miss the rest of the show as I'm sure there are lots of new things to see.



And how many shows are there in the UK each year?


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Ste123 said:


> So once you find something you want to buy do you buy it and spend rest of day walking around with it in a plastic tub or reptile bag? Do you pay a deposit and collect later because I'm guessing you need to be quick if you want something in particular but don't want to miss the rest of the show as I'm sure there are lots of new things to see.
> 
> 
> 
> And how many shows are there in the UK each year?


Deposit and collect later, yup you have to be very quick, all the good stuff sells out quickly and by the end there's mostly just leos, corn and beardies.
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/foru...ngs/627796-uk-reptile-shows-2011-updated.html
At this show on Sunday they're supposed to be having a bouncy castle for children actually...


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

Cheers for that dude, much appreciated. I was wondering about the carrying about bit, I didnt want to get there and suddenly discover I needed something to carry my purchases in! Is there generally a decent selection of inverts? Fancying something intereting and many legged


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

You will need to take your own boxes etc to transport back. Most of the sellers will not give you one.


----------



## ian14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Nix said:


> You will need to take your own boxes etc to transport back. Most of the sellers will not give you one.


At all of the shows I have been to, the seller will provide a box/tub/bag to take the animal home in. Hatchlings and young or small animals are usually sold in small tubs anyway. I have never seen a seller with animals to sell without anything for them to go in.


----------



## ronnyjodes (Apr 29, 2011)

I was panicking there for a second! I wouldnt want to make a purchase and then not be able to get it home. Driving 45 minutes home with a kingsnake on my lap would be interesting


----------

